# Porcellio sp.



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone feed Porcellio? I was wondering if frogs will eat the adults, or if they only eat the nymphs.
Neal


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Yup, not many frogs wll eat the adults, except for hungry Phyllobates.
This means it's easy to establish a population in your viv. They can do limited damage to soft plants - not usually a huge problem though. Quite useful scavengers and a background source of food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Is it Porcellio scaber or a different Porcellio species?


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

I culture Porcellio scaber:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/ ... dlice.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

You said they do limited damage to plants. Any particular types of plants that might not be good with Porcellio?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Is the plain ol pillbug(Armadillium(sp.?) vulgare) fine for using in a similar way?


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

They do limited damage to plants with very soft leaves, but it's not really a problem if your plants are growing well.

Pillbugs (rollypolies) have a much harder cuticle and a difficult for smaller frogs to eat.


----------

